# Spirit Cats



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

*Warning:* _crazy cat-man content_ :lol: 

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this "crazy cat-man" post. 
Kind mods, feel free to move this if you think it's necessary 

I think, at least for some of us, the cats we adopt into our homes are a sort of reflection of feline spirits that escort and sometimes guide us through our lives. Does anyone else here feel this way?

I have one spirit-cat that I know of with absolute certainty. Sam was the genius-kitty who owned me more than 15 years before I adopted Arianwen. He was the first cat I knew who was truly self-aware, and who knew about The Maker Of All Things. He became a guardian angel kitty after his untimely death, and has come back to "visit" more times than I could count.

Many experiences in my life have shown Sam's influence, the most obvious of those being circumstances surrounding Arianwen's adoption. To sum up, the odds against my adopting her were very high, but Sam nudged things to ensure the adoption came through.
:angel rcat


----------



## Mary Beth (May 16, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. I still believe Shadow I (after his untimely death from FIP) led me to Shadow II (who could have been his twin). Glad I'm not alone in this belief


----------



## FelineMommy (Jul 6, 2010)

gunterkat, I would love to hear more detail on how your spirit cat(s) guide you, and how the one helped make the adoption of the other happen. Please do tell....

I have one cat that absolutely chose me (I had a different cat in my hands --the exact cat I went to the store to find -- but there she was in her little cage screaming and telling me to take her home). So I did. 11 years ago. And she's awesome. =)


----------

